

Hacking Autism: App Ideas - jasonlotito
http://hackingautism.org/idea-gallery

======
laserDinosaur
The app gallery isn't really a gallery. It would be nice to see more
information in each one, almost a review. What does it try to solve, is it
advanced learning or behavioural? Some screenshots, maybe even a video demo?
Unfortunately most of the sites they link to are not the best at conveying
this information either.

------
msirkin
totally agree laserDinosaur - we need to do a much better job (working on it)
with the new website, launching soon. please help!

